# Question about a Bridgeport.



## hman (Sep 4, 2020)

Here's a question for those of you who own Bridgeport mills.

I recall using a Bridgeport or two at various times in college and while at HP.  The drawbar nut was pretty high up, but I could always reach (maybe on tiptoes) it when changing tools.  I just bought a PM 835S, which is sort of a "baby Bridgeport" knee mill.  Turns out that the drawbar nut is a full *7 feet* (84") above the floor.  That's a couple inches beyond my reach, even on tiptoes.  The spindle lock is 80" above the floor ... barely within reach.

I feel like I've shrunk down to kid size when I'm standing next to this mill - and it's supposedly less than full size!!!  So I'd like to hear from some Bridgeport owners about how high above the floor the drawbar nut is located.  Maybe my memory is starting to go.  But then agin, maybe the Chinese make up for their undersized horses with oversized machinists


----------



## projectnut (Sep 4, 2020)

Can't tell you the exact height because I'm out of town right now.  What I can tell you is that while I'm only 5' 8" tall I can reach the drawbar nut with a little stretch, and I can easily reach the brake with my left hand at the same time.  All possible without wearing my high heel tennis shoes.

ON EDIT:  According to the 1971 sales brochure (my machine is a 1972) The 1 1/2 hp. BR2J variable speed model is 82 3/16" high.  The 1 hp. BRJ step pulley model is 77 7/16" high, and the 1/2 hp. BRM step pulley model is 75" tall.

Mine is the 1 1/2 hp. BR2J variable speed model.


----------



## BGHansen (Sep 4, 2020)

Hi John,

I'm 6' and it's a reach for me.  My BP is setting on a couple of 2x4's on the flat, raised 1 1/2".  I primarily use an ER-32 collet chuck so changes are right at the spindle.  I'll probably build one of the 3/8" butterfly impact changers one of these years.  I have a 7" riser block for mine that is still a project or two away from getting installed.  That'll make a step-stool a must.

Bruce


----------



## Bob Korves (Sep 4, 2020)

Sounds like it is time to buy or make a step stool...


----------



## NC Rick (Sep 4, 2020)

My Bridgeport Series 1 has the draw bar around 78" from the ground.  That's with no riser block...  The motor barely fits in my low ceiling shop.
rick


----------



## FOMOGO (Sep 5, 2020)

I have a 3/8" pneumatic impact with a dedicated socket that I use on my BP draw bar, hangs on the mount on the back of the ram. Has apparently worked well enough, that like Bruce, I haven't gotten around to doing it "correctly". Mike


----------



## ddillman (Sep 5, 2020)

I have a 1HP bridgeport with a 8" riser I can still reach the draw bar if I stretch a little.  I am 6' tall


----------



## Marv in Minn (Sep 5, 2020)

i used to work with a fellow that carried a wood Coke crate with him from machine to machine so he could reach the switch, brake and draw bar


----------



## francist (Sep 5, 2020)

Marv in Minn said:


> a wood Coke crate with him from machine to machine so he could reach the switch


That’d be what we used to call a “make-me-taller box” 

-frank


----------



## Masterjuggler (Sep 6, 2020)

I don't have a mill right now, but when I eventually get one, you can bet I'll need a step stool and a half. I'm 5'5" haha. Even if I could just barely reach, nothing useful is happening at that point.


----------



## Pops (Sep 7, 2020)

I’m 5’8” so it’s a reach for me. I took some 2”x6” boards and built a little 12” square box to use to reach to top of the machine. I cut a hole in one side that my foot would fit into so I could move it around at the position I wanted. Seems to get the job done very well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lo-Fi (Sep 7, 2020)

As another point of reference, I'm 6'2", putting the drawbar and brake at a height I can just reach comfortably. I suspect they were designed with a view to there being a fair few inches of anti fatigue matting on the floor.


----------



## hman (Sep 7, 2020)

Many thanks, everyone, for your replies.  Guess my memory of being able to reach the drawbar wrench and spindle brake on a Bridgport was just a bit faulty.  Ah, well...

Anyway, I do plan to make some kind of vertical assist device.  Was originally thinking of a largish fixed platform.  Then I read the post from @Pops.  Hmmmm ... gotta re-think this.  I also plan to spend the buck$ for a PM power drawbar.  Didn't originally want to spend that much extra, but that was before I uncrated the mill and stood next to it.


			https://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/powerdbar-maxi-step/


----------



## NC Rick (Sep 7, 2020)

You could build a pretty fancy step stool for $700.  I wonder if you wouldn't be more comfortable operating the machine elevated a bit anyhow?


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 7, 2020)

Power draw bar is in your future.


----------



## hman (Sep 7, 2020)

@NC Rick - Well, yah, you're kinda right.  But my darling SWMBO has just ordered one for my birthday present.


----------



## NC Rick (Sep 8, 2020)

hman said:


> @NC Rick - Well, yah, you're kinda right.  But my darling SWMBO has just ordered one for my birthday present.


So, I'm just a little jealous!  I'm going to keep telling myself that the stretching and pulling is therapeutic just like cranking the knee up and down builds character    Congratulations and happy birthday!


----------



## pontiac428 (Sep 8, 2020)

I was wondering how long it would take someone to describe the reach to the in/out control valve for the power drawbar!  I don't care that I need a step stool to reach the drawbar when I never need to touch it.


----------



## jmarkwolf (Sep 8, 2020)

Get,or make a power draw bar. Problem over.

I considered a step stool but was concerned I might slip and twist an ankle, or worse, with all the times I have to turn the draw bar.


----------



## aliva (Sep 8, 2020)

As said power drawbar is the way to go. I made one for my Bridgeport clone and wouldn't  be with out it.


----------



## westerner (Sep 8, 2020)

francist said:


> That’d be what we used to call a “make-me-taller box”


My vertically challenged buddy calls em "shorthindhopperhelpers"


----------

